# who is VRMCO?



## Dnmceo17 (Oct 7, 2012)

:whistling2: Has any 1 heard of this company, They sent me an approval letter:thumbup: but I never signed up with them :sad:They dont even have a price sheet?

How did they get my infromation? got any clues? i thought i come and see if you the experts can help me solve this riddle?:icon_wink:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They may have gotten your information from any organizations you belong to, from a broker you did work for, etc. The "Congradulations" notice is just a gimmick that regionals have started using to suck in the gullible.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

I have gotten two unsolicited calls from regionals since I joined this forum, but it could be a coincidence. I also recently opened an account at MFS supply.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Dnmceo17 said:


> :whistling2: Has any 1 heard of this company, They sent me an approval letter:thumbup: but I never signed up with them :sad:They dont even have a price sheet?
> 
> How did they get my infromation? got any clues? i thought i come and see if you the experts can help me solve this riddle?:icon_wink:


Do a search on "VRM Mortgage". They have been discussed very recently. Apparently they are going to contractors direct with a cradle to grave flat fee. All VA properties from what I know


----------



## Barefoot (Oct 10, 2012)

They have contacted us as well this week...want us to do some online training classes to be able to service VA properties


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Barefoot said:


> They have contacted us as well this week...want us to do some online training classes to be able to service VA properties


Do your research BEFORE wasting time. I can't make the numbers work for a cradle to grave proposition.


----------



## Dnmceo17 (Oct 7, 2012)

*Thanks detectives*

:thumbup:Yes Thanks! I knew I could count on my Blog family to figure it out we did some debris removal work for a guy in our church (at a VERY VERY discounted PRICE) and he apparently works for them? they want us to take some training online but it cost like 200 bucks Like my teenage daughter says "AINT NO BODY GOT TIME FOR DAT "!!!
Thanks I will look for the Thred where they were discussed
Dnmceo


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

I think someone said that they don't pay you properly. They pay a percentage of the pricing and the rest when the property sells. Someone said it on another thread.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

There is nothing they offer that is worth your time.It will only cost you money in the long run. They try to sugar coat it and make sound like you are really going to make lots of money. Besides the lender they are the only others who make money at no loss.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

There is a lengthy thread on this subject...very detailed...a person that was at their "training" was posting from the session.
On The Facebook PP Information Exchange page...wat too detailed to relay...But I will try to give you the basics

1,000 you maintain the property till it sells
40 cubes
all safety hazards and remedies included
Everything you would do for a HUD property. Board ups...everything
700 in 30-45 days....200 later...100 when it sells...
YOU MAINTAIN TILL IT SELLS...THIS MEANS 
lawn cuts
maids
SNOW REMOVALS.....

For more you'll need to go read the thread there are about 350 comments. Like I said the gal was posting from the training session....


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Seems like a gamble. You could end up making money from it. Not likely but if you're getting properties with no debris and don't need much else except bi-weekly cuts then I can see it being worth it but 40 Cubes is $600 short of what we get for debris removal alone.


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

They were awarded the VA contract their pay scale is sketchy to say the least, newbies beware


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Seems like a gamble. You could end up making money from it. Not likely but if you're getting properties with no debris and don't need much else except bi-weekly cuts then I can see it being worth it but 40 Cubes is $600 short of what we get for debris removal alone.


You have got to be kidding me? "Seems like a gamble". It is business suicide. You have no control over anything. How many cubes, how long til it sells. When the vandals break the windows and the list goes on and on. 

As a comparison. I did the reoccuring services ONLY on a VA property. No wint, no intial sales clean, no locks, no tarping, no boarding and NO DEBRIS REMOVAL. My invoices were for $621 on reoccuring alone.......


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

From someone who went to the "meeting"

Eviction
Rekey all locks including lockbox
Initial trash out up to 40 yds of debris
Window boarding
Initial janitorial
2 smoke alarms
Replace missing handrails & outlet covers
Initial lawn service
Shrub Trimming
Pumping water from basement and changing out one Sump pump
Up to 5 Wint/Dewints 
Tarping and minor roof repairs
Gutter cleaning
Covering graffitti
Steam cleaning the carpets
All monthly routine services are included (lawn cut/snow removal and routine janitorial) _*until Sold*_. (they say average days on market is 90)

Payment terms are 70% when the Initials are done, hold 30% until close and they decide you did everything to standard.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Link to the other thread.



http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=2232


----------

